# How to clean point and shoot camera?



## nipunmaster (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 1.5 year old canon ixus 115hs. Recently i used it much roughly, for macro shots, and now it has got some fingerprint, and some minute dust on it. I fear even touching the lens, so never tried to clean it. I asked the canon service guys, they tell me it will take 15 days, but i need it urgently, so cant give them. Anyone got any ideas about how to clean the lens, also the lens is very small. I read somewhere that cleaning with even distilled water will wash away the powder coating on the lens, thus fading the original color production of the camera. Shall I go to some digital studio or do it myself?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2013)

I can give u 2 choices for this ...either get the soft napkin used in the spectacles box ...it feels like makhmal ...just swipe smoothly on lens and it will be clean.
or get a lens pen costing 500 and you can just clean with it tension free


----------



## nipunmaster (Jun 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I can give u 2 choices for this ...either get the soft napkin used in the spectacles box ...it feels like makhmal ...just swipe smoothly on lens and it will be clean.
> or get a lens pen costing 500 and you can just clean with it tension free



i think the first option sounds good 
and btw, your flickr photostream is very good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------

